# Using a Sony mp3 Walkman with Mac OSX



## martinpkillen (Dec 19, 2006)

I have been given a Sony Walkman MP3 player, but no software. I can drag and drop tracks onto the player since it appears as a removable drive, but the player doesn't recognize the tracks as being there.

Could you tell me what software I should use to transfer mp3 files to my Sony NW-A1000 walkman please?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2006)

Windows. And Sony's walkman software only available for Windows. Sucks, but that's Sony for you. :/ I'd sell it and get an iPod nano instead.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 20, 2006)

Give the free application iTuneMyWalkman a try.


----------



## nataku (Dec 26, 2006)

I also like to buy a Sony Network Walkman, but I want to be sure that the application you gave works. Please tell us if it does.

Thanks


----------



## fryke (Dec 26, 2006)

It works for my SE mobile phone which is called "walkman" (w810i), but I don't think it handles ATRAC files or anything, it simply copies MP3 and AAC files to the right places. Look at the app to see what devices it supports. Maybe yours is listed?


----------



## silentwings (Aug 12, 2009)

just to let you know, my brand new Sony NWZ-S638F works well with MacOS X 10.5. It's like an USB drive where i can put folders and subfolders with mp3 and m4a music. As soon as i disconnect the device, it creates some kind of directory index and i can play every track without problems.


----------



## marla_signer (May 11, 2010)

Hello, 
I have the same problem, I recently switched to Mac. It only recognizes my Sony as a usb mass storage and that's ok, I can drag and drop. The problem is that when I connect it, it opens !photo. I close !photo and when I try to eject my mp3 player, !photo opens again. In the end, it won't eject properly because the !photo keeps on opening again. Is there anything I can do so that it doesn't open !photo?

thank you


----------



## DeltaMac (May 11, 2010)

Try opening your System Preferences, then CDs & DVDs pref pane. You should see one setting there that will open iPhoto - probably for pictures, so change that drop down to something else ("Ignore" should work fine)


----------



## silentwings (May 15, 2010)

i was also unable to eject properly, so i just unplug the mp3 player in the end.


----------



## flori72 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi,

if you click on the eject button, you have a 1 second timezone where you can unplug the cable without error message. If you wait too long then the sony comes back.

I imported a huge mp3 collection from my PC on my Macbook, and although the drag&drop worked, the album art was not displayed on the Sony NWZ-S639. In order to solve that, I embedded the covert art in each track. This is how I did it:

Convert the id3 tags to version 2.3 (or less but 2.4 won't work on the Sony). To do that, you can select all the song in iTunes, right click and choose "convert id3 tags" then choose 2.3. 

Install that script: http://dougscripts.com/itunes/scripts/ss.php?sp=embedart in iTunes

Select all tracks and click on the script (it is now in the iTunes menu)

Now you can drag&drop a single track in the MUSIC folder of the Walkman and the cover art appears on it.

Hope this helps.

Note: if you only have a few albums with missing art and don't want to install the script, you can select the album picture on the bottom left, right click on it and click on "copy", then you select all the tracks, choose "get info" and paste into the bottom right box that says "album art". You need to do that one album at a time.


----------



## bonalaw (Aug 9, 2018)

You can drag and drop all the music pieces you want from the music folder of your Mac OS to the music folder of your Sony Walkman. The solution is found in this link:
https://www.sony.com.sg/electronics/support/articles/00044842


----------



## Lovely K (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi, if you're having trouble in transferring tracks in your Sony mp3 Walkman with Mac OSX, try using other digital music library applications. The reason is, you cannot use iTunes in conjunction with Sony Walkman devices but Windows Media Player is capable of it. Just run the Windows Media Player and under the "Library" tab choose "Add to Library." Select the files you want to scan for music files then click "OK". Media Player will begin pulling music files into the library.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 10, 2018)

Lovely K said:


> Hi, if you're having trouble in transferring tracks in your Sony mp3 Walkman with Mac OSX, try using other digital music library applications. The reason is, you cannot use iTunes in conjunction with Sony Walkman devices but Windows Media Player is capable of it. Just run the Windows Media Player and under the "Library" tab choose "Add to Library." Select the files you want to scan for music files then click "OK". Media Player will begin pulling music files into the library.


That is not a useful solution - - - Except on Windows, of course. The WMPlayer for Mac was not updated since 2003 (hasn't worked for years on OS X) so the only Mac solution from Microsoft is to download the Telestream Flip4Mac components, which also stopped working after OS X 10.11.

This information is easy to find:
https://www.sony.com.sg/electronics/support/articles/00044842
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/14209/get-windows-media-player

--- but in the end, doesn't really help the OP, who started this thread 12 years ago...


----------

